# Admin Team Change.



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

Effective at midnight, I'll be stepping down from the MartialTalk Admin Team.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

The reasons are just what you'd expect--a combination of time pressures from work and family, a certain amount of burn-out, and less of a contribution that can be made from my newsgroup-based skills as the site adds more and more variety to its offerings (magazine, video library, etc.).

Mr. Hubbard placed a great deal of faith in me. As an Admin, I have a great deal of capability and authority--to take down the site in the event of emergencies; to suspend or ban members; and so on. I respect him very much for having the confidence that it takes to share this kind of authority. I look at myself and I wonder if I could be as trusting. Thank you, Bob, for your faith in me, and for all you give in terms of time and money to keep this place going.

It's been an interesting and educational couple of years for me as a mod. and as an admin. I've met many of you, in person or only electronically, because of it. I've been exposed to the best and the worst of people's behaviour on the web. While I can't say I've enjoyed every minute of it, I can say that on balance I have enjoyed holding this position and that if time and such were not issues then I'd still like to do it.

I know that some will wonder if there's a deeper story behind this. No, there isn't. Mr. Hubbard has not asked me to leave--in fact, he asked me to stay. But it's difficult for me to make the necessary time for the site, and I feel he needs someone in this place who is better able to help him grow this site into new directions. I still wholeheartedly support the site.

I'll still be around. MartialTalk is a great place. I thank Mr. Hubbard, Cthulhu, and the Mod. Team for their faith and their support, and for the time they have invested in this place. I thank our members for their understanding and forgiveness as I made mistakes and oversights as a mod. and as an admin. As always, thanks to our members for providing the content that makes this the best martial arts forum on the web!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2003)

Arnisador,

I wish you the best.  And wish to thank you for all your input both public and behind the scenes. I know I will miss your direct input.

Best Wishes

*Rich Parsons
MT Assistant Administrator*
:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2003)

I would like to add my thanks as well.  I've been here nearly a year and have had the same response to others that you have discussed... the best and the worst.  I have to say that I've only seen the best from you.  Thanks again for your time and expertise.  I look forward to seeing you on the boards as one of the masses.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 31, 2003)

Every once in a blue moon, Kaith gets in these weird moods, and heads roll. I can't explain it. Maybe it's the weather up there? 

I think that he thinks he's one of those NFL owners. Consideing that a few coaches got wacked this week, he's following their lead? 

J Denz must be the "Hatchet Man."


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 31, 2003)

In looking at your avatar, I suggest your second bar. Just my thoughts. Time and contribution.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2003)

In all honesty, I didn't want Arni to step down.  He's been a key person in building MT, and I will personally miss his presence on the staff.

Thanks Jeff...for everything.

Definately looking forward to seeing ya at a camp down the road to bang sticks with again. 

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *In all honesty, I didn't want Arni to step down.  He's been a key person in building MT, and I will personally miss his presence on the staff.
> 
> Thanks Jeff...for everything.
> ...



Jeff is going to me in Buffalo? I must make sure I get out that way, as I enjoy talking with him . Besides, anyone who buys me ice cream is very good friend of mine.


----------



## pknox (Dec 31, 2003)

Arnisador -

You've been more than helpful to all of us, and I don't think we'll realize just how much we'll miss that until after you step down.  I just hope you'll keep posting, because your insight is extremely valuable.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 31, 2003)

... and a level head (no, we are not talking "Kill Bill" here.)  As I said behind the scenes, you will be missed for your innovative and stimulating viewpoint.

See you on the Boards.

Thanks,
-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jeff is going to me in Buffalo?  *



I'm teaching...*Renegade* and I were talking about it just the other night. Looking forward to sparring with Kaith again!

In fact, if memory serves, Kaith still owes me a drink or too...



> *
> I must make sure I get out that way, as I enjoy talking with him . Besides, anyone who buys me ice cream is very good friend of mine. *



Hey, a man has to eat, right?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I'm going to switch status now. Good luck to Kaith and his staff!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

Arnisador, good luck with your life endeavors.


----------

